# Levo SL Chainring size?



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Have a question re a chainring replacement on an SL. Stock is a 30T 94BCD. Not widespread availability, but can find. I ordered a 32T but was sent a 34 by mistake. So, tried fitting the 34T but it was a no-go because there was interference on the chainstay. 
Has anyone here had experience with swapping out chainrings on their SL?


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Big Foot (Oct 16, 2006)

*Levo SL Chainring*

So what Brand and size did you go with, I would like a larger chain ring than 30 tooth


----------



## ebnelson (Oct 30, 2006)

I’d love a Shimano 12sp compatible 32T, 94BCD.


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

ebnelson said:


> I'd love a Shimano 12sp compatible 32T, 94BCD.


Did you check here?
https://www.garbaruk.com/94-bcd-sram-round.html?category=1


----------



## biltskibiker (Feb 28, 2021)

Simplemind said:


> Have a question re a chainring replacement on an SL. Stock is a 30T 94BCD. Not widespread availability, but can find. I ordered a 32T but was sent a 34 by mistake. So, tried fitting the 34T but it was a no-go because there was interference on the chainstay.
> Has anyone here had experience with swapping out chainrings on their SL?


----------



## biltskibiker (Feb 28, 2021)

I replaced my stock 30t chainring with a renthal 32t would have liked a 34t but doubted it would fit. I know you can get offset chainrings but 94bcd seems to be hard to find. Don't know what specialized were thinking with a 30t I seemed to only need the bottom few cogs on the casette.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

biltskibiker said:


> I replaced my stock 30t chainring with a renthal 32t would have liked a 34t but doubted it would fit. I know you can get offset chainrings but 94bcd seems to be hard to find. Don't know what specialized were thinking with a 30t I seemed to only need the bottom few cogs on the casette.


Agreed, really stupid on Spesh. What I did was get an e*thirteen TRS+ cassette, which has a 9T top end, and it works great. Still can spin out going down a hill, but much better.


----------



## sammyswigart (Apr 14, 2021)

Simplemind said:


> Have a question re a chainring replacement on an SL. Stock is a 30T 94BCD. Not widespread availability, but can find. I ordered a 32T but was sent a 34 by mistake. So, tried fitting the 34T but it was a no-go because there was interference on the chainstay.
> Has anyone here had experience with swapping out chainrings on their SL?


I just bought a Wolftooth 34T Chainring for my Specialized turbo Levo SL. It changes out easy and fits without any fuss. The only thing I did was adjust the Derailleur. Made a huge difference in high end Cadence compared to the 30T. It was the only one I could find that was compatible.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

NM


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Reviving the thread: Has anyone tried the HOPE E-Bike spiderless chainring? Wondering how it does with Shimano 12sp Hyperglide chain?


----------

